# GEM Sound XP-350 amp VS Pyle Pro Audio PTA-1000 amp



## slim2fattycake

I hope this is the right section, but here goes. I am debating between getting one of these amps. The amp will be used to power some transducers that I will put in my sectional couch. I don't have any experience with these two brands. I only know that pyle makes bad car audio equipment lol. 

The Gem amp is used and is for sale for 90 dollars local but I can probably get it maybe for 70 dollars. The Pyle amp is sold on ebay for 105 shipped. The Pyle amp has no other power rating other than 1000 watts total. lol. I doubt it will be more than 500 watts bridged. The gem amp is rated for 450 rms watts at 4 ohm bridged. It had mixed reviews so I don't know. Let me know what you guys think and if anyone has any experience with any one of these amps please give some input. Thanks.


----------



## kouack

I would stay away of both brand, save your money and buy a good used amp instead. How many watts you actually need for those transducer?


----------



## slim2fattycake

I don't know, about 50 watts a transducer. I may be using about 4-6 of the transducers. I don't think sound quality will matter either but I could be wrong. Since the transducers will be shaking the couch, I guess I really can neglect sound quality. What do you think?


----------



## kouack

Not about sound quality but reliability.


----------



## slim2fattycake

So what would be a cheap amp that I could be confident in about the reliability but won't break my wallet? The transducers are 40 dollars a piece before shipping if I buy 4 or more from partsexpress so thats a bit of money there already. 

Also, some people talk down about the behringer ep power amps but I own the ep1500 version and it works great and no problems.


----------



## Mike P.

> I may be using about 4-6 of the transducers.


What load (ohms) would the amp see?


----------



## slim2fattycake

The aura bass shakers have single 4 ohms voice coils. I am not for sure right now about running 4 or 6 transducers.


----------



## slim2fattycake

I just saw that partsexpress was having a sale on the dayton 240 watt amp plate. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-805
What do you think?


----------



## Mike P.

You can wire 4 shakers for a 4 ohm load, the XP-350 wouldn't be working hard in bridged mode. It might not be the best quality amp, but for 70 bucks I'd give it a shot.


----------



## slim2fattycake

How far away from a quality amp is the gem xp 350 amp? lol.



> You can wire 4 shakers for a 4 ohm load, the XP-350 wouldn't be working hard in bridged mode. It might not be the best quality amp, but for 70 bucks I'd give it a shot.


I was thinking the same thing really. If it doesn't create sound quality problems or burn and die on me then it should be good for 70 bucks.


----------



## Mike P.

slim2fattycake said:


> I just saw that partsexpress was having a sale on the dayton 240 watt amp plate. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-805
> What do you think?


That amp has 6 db of boost at 30 hz, not something you'd want for a shaker.


----------



## slim2fattycake

I didn't even catch that. I thought it was an option to be turned on or off. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## slim2fattycake

Never mind about the Gem amp. The owner thought it was too good to let go for 70 and I read a bunch of reviews on musiciansfriend.com and these amps are basically trash after a year.

Recommend a reliable and cheap amp to use with transducers please.


----------



## tonyvdb

slim2fattycake said:


> Recommend a reliable and cheap amp to use with transducers please.


The Behringer A500 500Watt amp is about as cheep as it gets for $199 and is a good amp.


----------



## slim2fattycake

Do you know how much power that A500 really produces? Tests have shown that the behringer ep1500, the one that I currently own, only produces 700 watts bridged at 4 ohms when it is rated for 1400 watts bridged at 4 ohms. Would the A500 only produce 125 watts at 4 ohms each channel?


----------



## slim2fattycake

I am going to start a new thread to get more help because both the pyle and the gem amps are out now. lol


----------

